# VOIP/SIP library zum Gespräche entgegen nehmen?



## tuxedo (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer einfachen Library mit der ich mich beispielsweise beim VOIP Provider sipgate anmelden und dann eingehende Gespräche entgegen nehmen kann. 

Sinn und Zweck:

Ich krieg auf meinen VOIP Anschluss immer wieder nervige Hotlineanrufe. Meistens wenn ich nicht daheim bin. Der AB interessiert die nicht. Die rufen so oder so wieder an. 
Nun möchte ich eine kleine Anwendung basteln, die sich parallel zu meinem bestehenden SIP-Telefon bei sipgate einloggt und Anrufe, welche ich auf eine "blacklist" gesetzt habe, entgegen nimmt und beispielsweise eine "Pipe piep piep. Diese Rufnummer ist uns nicht bekannt. Piep piep piep." Meldung dem Anrufer vorspielt, in der Hoffnung dass dieser die Meldung als "echt" erkennt und nicht mehr anruft. 

Klar, ich könnte eine PBX Software ala Asterisk oder so benutzen. Die kann sowas. Aber die ist mit "etwas" zu groß für diese kleine Anwendung.

Gesucht hab ich schon. Aber viel gefunden hab ich nicht. Wenn, dann waren es meist Libs die eine extrem große API haben die man offensichtlich von A bis Z benutzen muss um sowas zu realisieren, oder sie waren nur auf einfache SIP-Nachrichten ausgelegt und nicht auf VOIP-Gespräche.

Wenn jemand ne einfach zu benutzende Lib kennt oder davon gehört/gelesen hat würde ich mich über nen Tipp/Link freuen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Javalist (15. Mai 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> die sich parallel zu meinem bestehenden SIP-Telefon bei sipgate einloggt



Das alleine ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich.

-> Asterisk


----------



## tuxedo (15. Mai 2009)

doch, ist es. Hab bereits vor fast 2 Jahren mal mit Asterisk experimentiert. Und da war Asterisk, mein VOIP-Telefon, mein damaliges Nokia E51 sowie ein VOIP-Softphone bei Sipgate registriert. "geklingelt" haben alle 4 wenn einer angerufen hat. 

Suche also nach wie vor nach eine SIP/VOIP Library ...

- Alex


----------

